# LFS in Manila, Philippines. Where do you get your stuff?



## tokpaler

I just realized that there are several Filipinos here in this forum! What's up everyone!

Where do you get your stuff? =D

I have GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) and I don't know which LFS carry what and where to get them =b 

Advice? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## specks

Check out myphals.com/forums . Its has tons of links to LFS in the Philippines.


----------



## tokpaler

I've heard about them, but never thought about checking them out. I always thought that they were exclusively Arowanas and Flower Horns...

Thanks for the link! =)

Another thing too..

Has anyone ever bought anything from anywhere besides Philippines and had it ship here? They worked well for me with other stuff, just not sure if it's still feasible with aquarium stuff.


----------



## specks

The site is also focused on planted tanks aside from FHs and Arowanas.

I haven't yet imported anything but I had done lots of domestic shipments.


----------



## mistuhmarc

The Petco SM Ecoland Branch actually houses ADA philippines. I don't live near there but I've seen pictures on instagram that they reside there. I'm not sure if this is of any use xD.


----------



## perlguy

I'm not Pinoy, but my wife is. Both our Walstad tanks are Philippine themed.

The rocks in my second 10 gallon Walstad tank are from the waterfalls in Real, Quezon and the ocean in Quezon province.

Petsmart sells a lot of decorations that are made in the Philippines. The Petsmart hut bubbler decoration in my first 20 gallon tank is based on an actual nipa hut / bahay kubo.


----------

